# My Style Black!



## snowkei (Sep 14, 2009)

hello ladies, I really love MAC STYLE BLACK look, that's why I did this look! and I think it's really good for clubbing!lol
















what I use
*[face & cheek]*
MUFE face & body #20 & 6
Chanel loose powder #30
MUFE duo shader
MAC blush #tenderling

*[eye & lash]*
MUFE flash color pot #black
MUFE e/s #black
MAC lipglass
Ardell lashes #111 & 108

*[lip]*
MAC l/s #angel
MAC dazzleglass #baby sparks

and here's before/after XD


----------



## socalledemo (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks awesome! I love how shiny it is ^^


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2009)

So gorgeous!
And you're right, perfect for clubbing!
I might have to try this look sometime.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

That is just FIERCE.  Love it.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Gorg!!! This looks great! I think Style Black can be created with so many different staples!! Great Job!! Loive the lips!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

That is a really cool look!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

love it. your skin is so smooth and perfect! lol.


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 14, 2009)

sexy look!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2009)

the gloss takes it from fab to fierce!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 14, 2009)

Gorgeousssss!! I love your skin!!


----------



## vixo (Sep 14, 2009)

So cool !!!!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

ohhh i love this!!!


----------



## sapnap (Sep 14, 2009)

Sexy!! U look great and the lips r neat too!


----------



## naguifan (Sep 15, 2009)

you're one of my favorites.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 15, 2009)

this literally made me gasp when i saw it! your looks are so beautiful... every time!!! one question... when you put the gloss over the black, did you notice any creasing because of it?


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 15, 2009)

wow! i love this! i've always wanted to try doing a smokey black eye with lip gloss.


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 15, 2009)

This looks so great on you. I would never thought of putting the lipgloss on my eyeshadow. My my, you really rock this look!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 15, 2009)

Yayyy Snowkei! I love your looks >_< The black looks smokin hot on you and I love the shiny gloss it has. I can't wait to see what you come up with when Style Black is released.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 15, 2009)

lip gloss?! wow, i'd never have thought of that! how did it hold up clubbing? i imagine it would end up all over my face!


----------



## petitetamtam (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow !!! I love the look on you


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahhh, this look, and you, are so GORGEOUS!

One question though...does the lipgloss make your eyelids feel all weird and sticky?


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2009)

Super hot! You are so talented!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 15, 2009)

super cool look


----------



## prettysecrets (Sep 15, 2009)

i love the  shine of the black.sexy!


----------



## Ursula (Sep 15, 2009)

Very Hot look on you.  Love that shiny, slick look you created.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh wow!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hot look!  I love how shiny the black is...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 17, 2009)

Whoah!!!!! This is super sexy


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

this looks great


----------



## fintia (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice look ;-)


----------



## siemenss (Sep 18, 2009)

perfect!


----------



## mandi (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow absolutely STUNNING. I love it


----------



## rbella (Sep 21, 2009)

AMAZING!! You are gorgeous with or without makeup!!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I love how the black completely changes your eye shape.......huge diff from before and after!!!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! That's a really gorgeous look!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

You are incredible, I adore your looks!
This is so perfect, I love the glossy lids, it looks amazing. I want you to do my makeup! ;D


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 21, 2009)

Very hot look. Wow...


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing!! The gloss over the black looks so hot!


----------



## Natashaaa (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_That is just FIERCE.  Love it._

 
amazing work hun you look sasha-fierce heheheh..


----------



## MrsGooch (Sep 23, 2009)

Drop Dead Gorgeous.


----------



## ceceloves (Sep 24, 2009)

this is absolutely beautiful!  thank you for posting


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 24, 2009)

I really love this look! I am definitely picking up some Style Black items after your inspirational look!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Sep 24, 2009)

i always love your transformations. very sexy!


----------



## jrho (Oct 15, 2009)

love it! it's very high fashion-y


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 22, 2009)

You did the damn thing on that look! Great job!!!


----------

